# Miniature watercolor: KOI AND KOI FRENZY



## Bee (Nov 18, 2018)

Here are two miniature watercolor paintings I did a while back. KOI is 2x2 inches and KOI FRENZY is 2.5 x 2.5. Both pieces have been gifted/sold some time back, but I truly enjoyed painting them. They are done wet on wet with a dropped paint method using Yarka Pan watercolor, Schminke watercolors and Jacquard Pearl Ex powder pigment:gold.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I like them!


----------



## Bee (Nov 18, 2018)

dickhutchings said:


> I like them!



Thanks! I have tried to recreate them, but I think it was a one time thing! The elusive muse...


----------

